

Show HN: GIFTCARDzilla.com - The discount gift card exchange marketplace - logicb

My recently launched discount gift cards exchange marketplace http://www.giftcardzilla.com, aggregating discount gift cards from more than 6 shops currently (more to be added soon).<p>I started working on this project last year. When I was working on my site last year, Cardnap.com launched  with a good write-up at Techcrunch.com. But they folded soon and I got more encouragement to launch my site after re-writing the entire code.<p>After overcoming my fear, at last I launched the site this month after doing a UI makeover. I am improving it day by day, adding more functionality and more stores. Appreciate fellow hackers's feedback and encouragement.<p>This site may not become a big hit, but I learned a lot from launching this site. Including project management, User Design, PHP &#38; web crawling, hosting on VPS (Linode - Best VPS hosting) and more.
======
logicb
clickable link <http://www.giftcardzilla.com>

